# Harry's earlier attempts at OB's



## harry potter (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,

You are all welcome to copy my humble designs. If you like some of my ideas, I have simple diagrams and measurements you can copy or use ....no problem. They are not fancy but they seem to work. 

To make the 10'' co-axial's look and sound better in my original versions, the top white front baffle is a piece of matt acrylic plexiglass (plexiglass is inert and does not store any energy or create ringing) In other words provides a very 'dead' platform for mounting a speaker)

It was originally a turntable support platform that was sitting in the garage, unused, now I do not have a record deck.

I enclose some of my earlier attempts at OB's, using these materials. The small square baffles in the trio originals are bathroom cupboard doors from K Mart. The feet and back support stanchions are hard wood timber fence posts with screw in feet, from the hardware store - to level the structures.

These originals did not include the use of backing foam - only the later versions as you can see in the updated designs

Cheers Harry


----------

